# Thanks for the show



## chase870 (Nov 18, 2017)

I watched the lake Oconee clown show this morning. It was awesome boats being waved off and setting up 50 yards away from the people who had already set up. The other side looked like a string of Christmas lights down the bank, actually heard a boat run through a guys decoys in the dark. Sky busting was the order of the morning with really bad calling.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 18, 2017)

That bridge on 44 next to Harbor Club was a parking lot.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 21, 2017)

Always fun to watch.


----------



## rydert (Nov 21, 2017)

i love reading these threads when duck season opens.....always goot for a laugh...


----------



## hrstille (Nov 22, 2017)

chase870 said:


> I watched the lake Oconee clown show this morning. It was awesome boats being waved off and setting up 50 yards away from the people who had already set up. The other side looked like a string of Christmas lights down the bank, actually heard a boat run through a guys decoys in the dark. Sky busting was the order of the morning with really bad calling.



I thought you hunted all over North America. How did you end up at Oconee for the Opener? Poor life choice


----------



## chase870 (Nov 22, 2017)

hrstille said:


> I thought you hunted all over North America. How did you end up at Oconee for the Opener? Poor life choice



Back from Canada and not ready to go to Texas yet. A friend of mine had access to some private property so I went to watch the show.  It was just about everything I thought it would be. I was surprised when someone was sky busting a hawk. Listening to a boat run through some guys decoys was pretty good to


----------



## hrstille (Nov 22, 2017)

chase870 said:


> Back from Canada and not ready to go to Texas yet. A friend of mine had access to some private property so I went to watch the show.  It was just about everything I thought it would be. I was surprised when someone was sky busting a hawk. Listening to a boat run through some guys decoys was pretty good to


You turned down Texas to watch the show on Oconee/be a part of the show. Makes me sense


----------



## chase870 (Nov 23, 2017)

hrstille said:


> You turned down Texas to watch the show on Oconee/be a part of the show. Makes me sense



Texas is a January hunt, just went to watch the show. I would never turn down hunting in the flyway when the weather is right. Some times I'll go watch things like this. I have a trailer park near the Walton Public Dove Field and I stopped in there the morning of the second dove hunt and watched that show for a bit. The best part of that one was a fat guy in a blaze orange vest. I gave up trying to help the inexperienced years ago as the inner net has made them way smarter than us old guys


----------



## hrstille (Nov 23, 2017)

chase870 said:


> Texas is a January hunt, just went to watch the show. I would never turn down hunting in the flyway when the weather is right. Some times I'll go watch things like this. I have a trailer park near the Walton Public Dove Field and I stopped in there the morning of the second dove hunt and watched that show for a bit. The best part of that one was a fat guy in a blaze orange vest. I gave up trying to help the inexperienced years ago as the inner net has made them way smarter than us old guys


I got you. Well good luck in Texas.


----------



## sjrwinder (Nov 25, 2017)

How about the two or three fella's in the boat with the mud motor all week about nine every morning out of Dyer's running and gunning still moving forward after killing the motor and shooting at the birds they run into. We need more GW's and Fed GW's out . I'd be more than happy to let them ride with me .


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 27, 2017)

sjrwinder said:


> How about the two or three fella's in the boat with the mud motor all week about nine every morning out of Dyer's running and gunning still moving forward after killing the motor and shooting at the birds they run into. We need more GW's and Fed GW's out . I'd be more than happy to let them ride with me .



I do not understand the need to "kill" like that


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2017)

Its a shame.  I used to hunt Oconee hard the first couple of years it was flooded.  Had some flooded timber hunts that would rival the best in Arky.  Never more than 3 or 4 boats at the ramp.  Now it has become a clown show.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Its a shame.  I used to hunt Oconee hard the first couple of years it was flooded.  Had some flooded timber hunts that would rival the best in Arky.  Never more than 3 or 4 boats at the ramp.  Now it has become a clown show.


I had a buddy invite me to a hunt on the upper lake about 30 years ago and had the same thing happen to me. I thought I was back in Kansas. Mallard just funneling in right on top of us. We hit the limit about 9:30. The nine O:clock flight just kept coming.


----------

